# Life like bodies on tyco chassis



## riclis28 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can I put Lifelike nascar bodies onto Tyco 440 x2 wide pan chassis? If so how do you do it?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Velcro? 

I've seen some tomy SG+ on some LifeLike bodies


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

velcro

cut and glue the clips on the chassis

add body posts and pin the boy on


----------

